# Meet 2 darlin sisters, Mitzi and Bitsy



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I belong to an Maltese rescue forum that has all but faded out but at least one or two gals are still fostering. I said I'd post here for better exposure for these beautiful little girls. The information given when turned into rescue will follow the photo: 











These two darling little girls are in fostercare in PA... looking for a forever home. 
Fostermom says: 
"The story I got was that a lady purchased them to show and after a few years decided to stop showing, she gave them to another lady who then decided that she could not keep them and they ended up in rescue. They are just little sweethearts, they don't act like they were ever abused so I think they have been well taken care of. Thanks for posting them.
They are 8 year old sisters, Mitzi weighs 8 pounds and Bitsy is 7 pounds, they don't look like they would weigh that much, they are pretty small. They are so sweet, they love to sit on your lap and cuddle. They are always together. They are girly girls, they love bows in their hair and wearing clothes & they are good about being groomed. They are both very healthy.They are afraid of big dogs and children. They need someone willing to help them learn good potty habits. 
If anyone is interested in meeting them, I am located in Pennsylvania, near Erie and will take them for a visit. If someone fills out the online adoption application I check them every day or they can e-mail me and I can mail them an application. " 

(I assume she means within a reasonable distance from her area) 

Link to apply: 
http://www.adoptamalt.com/AdoptionProcess.htm

I ( Terry) am providing the link to the adoption page for info on adoption and application.
If anyone is interested I also have fostrmom's contact so let me know ( PM me) and I will see you get it.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

How sweet they are!! I do hope they find a forever home soon !


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I hope they do too.. sounds like they love being pampered and as fostermom says the 'girlie-girl' stuff of bows and clothes. I'd bet with just a bit of time/patience the potty re-inforcement could be achieved.
I guess I feel if Naddie could be trained any pooch can be. 
I really think these little girls would make lovely little additions to anyone's family.


----------



## sherrysfurkidz (Nov 2, 2007)

> I hope they do too.. sounds like they love being pampered and as fostermom says the 'girlie-girl' stuff of bows and clothes. I'd bet with just a bit of time/patience the potty re-inforcement could be achieved.
> I guess I feel if Naddie could be trained any pooch can be.
> I really think these little girls would make lovely little additions to anyone's family.[/B]


Hello everyone,

I just joined this site (thanks Terry) and there is so much great information here. I am Mitzi and Bitsy's foster mom. I have started to crate train them and I think that they are getting the idea that they should go potty outside, YEAH ! They are the sweetest little things. :wub: I am hoping that I can find a really nice home for them.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Good luck, I really hope someone scoops these little girls up and gives them the home they deserve.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=460384
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome! Thanks so much for providing a home for these girls until their forever family is found!


----------

